# New cross test Cylypso x Changnienia



## Berthold (Mar 3, 2014)

You can see on the picture who was the male in the cross test. One plant is looking at the other one.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice. It will be interesting.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2014)

Very interesting!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 3, 2014)

"Hey baby, you lookin' good!"

"Get your pollen off of me!"

Sounds interesting (the cross, that is). If anyone can succeed growing them, it will be you.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 4, 2014)

That could be quite nice. Make sure to update when you know if there is any sign it worked.


----------



## naoki (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow!

As a related note, you mentioned that you were successful with asymbiotic propagation of Calypso bulbosa in the other thread. I'd love to know a bit of details (sterilization method, media, temp, light etc) if you don't mind (maybe in a new thread). I've heard that it is very difficult, but I'm interested in trying it.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 6, 2014)

Pollination worked. Both plants are down with there heads.

Changinienia was pollinated with foreign Changnienia pollen


----------



## Berthold (Mar 6, 2014)

naoki said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'd love to know a bit of details (sterilization method, media, temp, light etc) if you don't mind (maybe in a new thread). I've heard that it is very difficult, but I'm interested in trying it.



naoki, we have a long discussion of that problem in our German forum

http://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=143.0


----------



## Dido (Mar 6, 2014)

cross my fingers for you Berthold


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2014)

Both capsules in progress, left the intra family bastard Calypso X Changnienia


----------



## naoki (Mar 18, 2014)

It looks like the flower stalks become taller after pollination. Is this the case? I've noticed that in our neighborhood Calypso, the height of fruit seemed to be higher than the height of flowers. I guess it is a strategy to increase seed dispersal.

Thanks for the link to German forum. It took for a while to go through all of the message because I had to do google translate each message. But it was worth following the progress of C. bulboso. Amazing achievement!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes it becomes a little bit taller. It increases seed dispersal but I don't know, if that is the only reason. 

If You have question in the German forum You can post in english also.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 8, 2014)

Seed capsulas are standing up


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 8, 2014)

Exciting. Assuming the seeds are fertile, how long are you guessing until the offspring flower? 3 years? 7 years? 10+ years?


----------



## Berthold (Apr 8, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Exciting. Assuming the seeds are fertile, how long are you guessing until the offspring flower? 3 years? 7 years? 10+ years?



3 to 4 years I guess, with good feeding and no infections, a bit longer than Calypso. But I have no experience with sowing of Changnienia


----------



## Berthold (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry, no success, only fresh air in the capsule.  
Seed in the purebred Changnienia capsule is doing well I guess.


----------



## fibre (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmm, sorry for that. Maybe next time ...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2014)

Too bad. Keeping hope for the other.


----------

